# Night Driving permits Available, Oregon Inlet OPEN!



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys!! Fresh from the presses. Bodie Island spit is open for ORVs!!!!!!

http://www.islandfreepress.org/2008Archives/08.29.2008-NightBeachDrivingPermit.pdf

^- That is the link to the FREE beach driving permit that must be displayed on your dashboard to stay out at night starting September 16th on the beach and catch those bull reds!!!

FINALLY a break!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Good news sir, thanks. :fishing::beer:


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*Wow*

were finally allowed to do something we should have been doing all the time . Our tax dollars at work ! Thanks Big Brother & the Eco Nazis !


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

how can we get the permit


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

SEA DOG said:


> how can we get the permit



go to the link and print it out...


----------

